# Car alarm, build/frankenstein my own options ?



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

So, My car ( check lower sig link ) does not have a car alarm. I've been meaning to get one for a long time, but everytime I save up, I buy other crap.

Instead of going out to Circuity City, Best Buy, etc . . . I want to build my own.
Only reason for this is that, my g/f got one for her integra from CC, had them do the install and it f*ing sucks. I got aftermarket front bumper/corner lights for her car and they were stolen a week later, replaced ( repurchased! ); second pair, someone took just the driver side , again replaced, now the 3rd pair is in there...bolted in with 3 nuts locking it down and tape wrapping the nuts so you cant twist them , lol. But the alarm never chirped or went off. Dont know the exact brand, but it has a 2 way pager with screen on keychain pager.

Anywho, we had them look at it after the first theft, and they changed the settings to the most sensitive , and it goes off if a cat walks by or stands near the car to long, but I can walk up, unscrew the bumper lights, walk away, wait a minute or 2, come back, but them back in, and it wont even chirp. Also I had her set arm it the other day, walked by and kicked the side fairly well, also the tires, and just stood there for like 15 minutes, and nothing.

AND on xmas night, someone slim jimmed her car, and it went off, but thats besides the point....point is, someone was able to stand next to the car, directly in front of the glass and do that without it ever chirping, only going off once the door was OPENED, not unlocked.....i tested it and was able to open the lock without it going off with a slim jim.

So FINALLY, I want to build my own car alarm that has proximity in the front, side & rear . . . 2 way pager if possible, LCD display not neccesary, engine cut off , headlight and tail-light activation, siren and the ability to strobe a bright light inside the car ...thinking about installing tiny Hyper white LED's in odd area's of the car ( 4 points of ceiling ) and a few around the center console as to blind and dis-arrange any type of intruder ....

Anyone know how to do this, or best suggestions to do so, and where to get the best deals on prices for quality stuff ?

Thanx again, take care.


----------



## horsepowermadjunkie (Jan 8, 2006)

wel, now for the cheapest......rig a smoke detector to a deadman switch with the safety pin(the thingy that keeps the circuit open) to the doors. loud, and scares the hell outta anyone who tries to steal the car, and more poeple pay attention and look cuz its not the typical car alarm, kinda the equivelent of yelling FIRE instead of help. two pieces of wire and a clothspin


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

horsepowermadjunkie said:


> wel, now for the cheapest......rig a smoke detector to a deadman switch with the safety pin(the thingy that keeps the circuit open) to the doors. loud, and scares the hell outta anyone who tries to steal the car, and more poeple pay attention and look cuz its not the typical car alarm, kinda the equivelent of yelling FIRE instead of help. two pieces of wire and a clothspin


..........  Thats one of the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard on this forum...........ever.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Considered a Viper alarm system? Supposed to be very nice and I'm sure they have the options you are looking for except for the strobe.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

ga16freak said:


> ..........  Thats one of the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard on this forum...........ever.



Perhaps, but that's a pretty decent theory, lol. People really do pay more attention to "Fire! Fire!" than "help!"


----------



## muchachomaloo (Aug 24, 2005)

omg i got the same tool set as you. But dude don't you think that car alarm is a little... excessive. Car alarms are supposed to prevent people from stealing the car not stealing the car parts. I would say a mercury switch would do nicely but it would only work if weight was place on the car. OH wait I got one. but it is hard to describe.

SO there is peice of long skinny metal and whenever there are vibrations it will shake back and worth and hit the metal on the side of it thus closing the circuit. If you understand it no what i am saying?


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

muchachomalo said:


> omg i got the same tool set as you. But dude don't you think that car alarm is a little... excessive. Car alarms are supposed to prevent people from stealing the car not stealing the car parts. I would say a mercury switch would do nicely but it would only work if weight was place on the car. OH wait I got one. but it is hard to describe.
> 
> SO there is peice of long skinny metal and whenever there are vibrations it will shake back and worth and hit the metal on the side of it thus closing the circuit. If you understand it no what i am saying?


I do ....lol, thanx for breaking it down ...lol.

Yea, im still looking into building one ......


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

I say just weld everything together. If they want the lights or wheel or whatever they have to take the car. Then the alarm will go off. Lol


----------



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

ga16freak said:


> Considered a Viper alarm system? Supposed to be very nice and I'm sure they have the options you are looking for except for the strobe.



I have a viper alarm, and i'd recommend it to everybody, not very expensive, but very high quality, I wouldn't go with anything else

I'd also recommend a professional installation...probably save you some money down the road


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

240sxstud said:


> I have a viper alarm, and i'd recommend it to everybody, not very expensive, but very high quality, I wouldn't go with anything else
> 
> I'd also recommend a professional installation...probably save you some money down the road


What model do you know ?? and what you paid for the alarm itself ?

Professional install ? Not needed .....have enough experience with electronics and what not ....its pretty straight forward as well...on top of which....having my local Circuit City or Best Buy do the install....and watch them just read the instructions that come with it .....doesnt satisfy me .

My g/f's car alarm she had installed at circuity city has constantly had problems, and when she brought it back, a different 'tech' looked at it, and even said they did the install wrong ...

So I'm WAY better off doing it myself ...


----------



## horsepowermadjunkie (Jan 8, 2006)

ga16freak said:


> ..........  Thats one of the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard on this forum...........ever.


isnt it? I never said i was smart when it comes to car alarms. My car is still too ugly to steal, and gots nothing fancy


----------



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

thestunts200sx said:


> What model do you know ?? and what you paid for the alarm itself ?
> 
> Professional install ? Not needed .....have enough experience with electronics and what not ....its pretty straight forward as well...on top of which....having my local Circuit City or Best Buy do the install....and watch them just read the instructions that come with it .....doesnt satisfy me .
> 
> ...


I wasn't aware of your knowledge/experience, I had mine done at a private audio place, and I know them, so I wasn't worried about anything being done wrong...

My system is the cheap 350 HV, it was just like 230 installed, but I think it's like 150 for the system alone...mine has yet to fail me, my cousin purchased the "deluxe" from Viper with the remote start and all that, and he said it was his best investment...with all the theft going on and vandalism, I don't think you can put a too expensive price on a system from Viper, I've tried others, and nothing compares


----------

